# Sanford military watch refurb



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Seen this nice video and just thought I'd share.

I know some collectors will not agree with this full refurb but the watch did look pretty rough.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That was excellent. If only.

Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks @jmm1 for providing that interesting video. I enjoyed it very much, in a "gruesome" sort of way. :laugh:

Actually, I was relieved to see that at least he didn't go too far in renewing/restoring the watch dial and avoided cleaning the numeral markers; I did wonder where he disposed of the old lume from the hands. One other thing that struck me was his wearing of gloves throughout the restoration work. I find that gloves get in the way of fine manipulation of things but then I am not very good at fine craft work at the best of times.


----------

